# Shannon's Garden



## Shannon

Hello Fellow Gardnerâ€™s
My name is Shannon and Iâ€™m in my 3rd year of gardening in Illinois â€" zone 5. I canâ€™t grow a decent bell pepper or eggplant to save my life and yes, my garden is messy. I have a tendency to plop stuff where ever I can find empty space. Iâ€™ll work on design and beauty some other time.
This year I am growing fruit trees, strawberries, garlic, radishes, lettuce, amaranth, greens, and rhubarb, several varieties of beans, squash, egg plants, tomatoes, peppers, bell peppers, and melons. Iâ€™m growing them in the ground, on the porch, and in raised beds. Iâ€™m also growing weeds and bugs. My garden friend has been my mini shop vac. Can you say Japanese Beetle and Stinky Squash Bug????? By the way, thanks Tee, you got me through my second year. Thatâ€™s the year I learned about pests! If you build it, they will come.. 
Here is my garden on Friday June 22, 2012, early afternoon and in dire need of some water. (The camera says I shot the photos in January 2008. One of these days Iâ€™ll fix that too!


----------



## Linda

Good Morning - I love your use of containers for gardening. I'm running out of space in my designated area and am trying several different containers this year too. I've got tomatoes on the front porch and potatoes growing in "towers" and bags. I'll get some pix up soon.


----------



## Bev

*I absolutly love your use of concret blocks for looks like squash plants. To tell you the truth I love your gardens just the way they are.*


----------



## bill davis

What great ideas. You have done an excellent job. I dont care if you caint grow a bell pepper thats a pretty garden.


----------



## Ronmac101

Peppers are hard to grow and I am in zone 4 in NH where it seems like everyone has a hard time. Last year I started my from seed (in peat pellets) inside with grow lights 10 weeks before putting them outside and they did awesome. Not sure what the difference was with me growing them compared to buying them at the nursery but everyone commented on my peppers (The were about 18 inches high and loaded w/ peppers. Well this year I bought my peppers at a local nursery and they are doing okay but nothing compared to last years crop. I also transplanted once to a bigger pot before putting them in the garden which I have read gives them stronger roots. Anyway I kick myself for not growing them myself this year next year will be different. Your garden looks like an art display. I love it~


----------



## Errol

looks great and it is really neat apperance


----------



## mom2allboys

Shannon, I'm IL as well and Zone 5. I usually end up with an overabundance of green peppers! This was the first year I started from seed for peppers. Though I did hit the nursery (Stein's) for 1 green pepper plant just incase mine didn't tolerate the transplant well. My cukes are what is slowing down for some reason this year. I usually have very good luck with cukes but i'm not sure what's going on...


----------

